# Odds of my children developing type 1



## Reece Sargent (Apr 10, 2017)

Diagnosed on 05/02/2017 with type 1 , was just wondering if anyone knows the odds of my children developing it, I have a 2 year old and 4 year old, as far as I'm aware also no one else in my family has type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 10, 2017)

This is a common concern for parents who are T1.  This is from work done at the Joslin institute in America.  It seems your children and mine have odds of around 1 in 10 of developing T1. Seemingly, odds lengthen the older you are diagnosed from age 11.

http://www.joslin.org/info/genetics_and_diabetes.html


----------



## stephknits (Apr 10, 2017)

On my DAFNE course recently the consultant quoted odds of 1 in 30 if dad has Type 1 and 1 in 50 if mum has it.  Not sure where they got the figures from though.  You can go on a programme to monitor and test your children as part of a research project.  Not sure of benefits - guess a personal choice.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 10, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> This is a common concern for parents who are T1.  This is from work done at the Joslin institute in America.  It seems your children and mine have odds of around 1 in 10 of developing T1. Seemingly, odds lengthen the older you are diagnosed from age 11.
> 
> http://www.joslin.org/info/genetics_and_diabetes.html




Very interesting.


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 11, 2017)

It doesn't necessarily go directly from parent to child, there is clearly a genetic link in my family, but it seems to jump around a bit.  My mum was diagnosed at age 22, I think she had an aunt that had it but neither of her parents did.  My brother and I do not have it but my daughter does.  So far neither of my brother's children do (fingers crossed!).  So I don't think it's that simple, I was always aware that any children we had might have a chance of developing it, but then they might have any number of other things wrong with them too.  A friend of mine has two children, both of whom have quite severe health problems, each completely different and unrelated, meaning that neither of them will ever be able to live independently. And no family history at all of any of their problems.  It's just luck of the draw


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 11, 2017)

My grandfather and great aunt had it, but I'm the only other person in the  (large) family to have it.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 11, 2017)

My ex - (my two daughters father)  -  had T2 and died of pancreatic cancer  - I have T2  - yet there isn't another member of either of our family's ever having T2  - or T1. Neither of my daughters, both in their 50's, have been tested to see if they have T2  - I would like them to be.


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2017)

It is a real worry ! I have been T1 from the age of 3. Come Easter time they got one egg each & never mountains of sweet stuff. My two growing up kids have always been active but it is always a worry.  Good luck


----------



## trophywench (May 7, 2017)

Obviously it's a concern - but there again I should jolly well hope you - or I, etc - would spot the symptoms somewhat quicker than your average Joe.  However I really don't think it's worth losing sleep over - parents already have enough things to worry about for their kids!

There's no diabetes in my family up to my generation that we know about.  However one grandma died in approx. 1927 of 'heart failure' when her son, my dad, was 12 - so neither he nor his big sister (14-ish) had a clue what might have/could have caused the heart failure.  Stuff like that was certainly not discussed in front of kids in those days.  I never knew a single person from her side of dad's family.  My maternal grandma was one of about 12, mom knew 2 cousins, only one of which we met.  Nobody from her dad's family either.

Very close families both of them.  Oooer, I think the word is 'closed' LOL

Contrast this with the photo my husband has, with 5 generations on it!  However - ALL his mom's side - nobody from his dad's - even though he was on of about a dozen!  So if either of Pete's kids, their kids, their grandkids comes down with whatever and anyone asks 'Does Beri Beri run in the family?' - nobody will have a clue.

What difference does it make anyway is what I'm getting at - knowing it runs in the family doesn't mean you can do anything to PREVENT them getting an 'inherited' condition - so worry about where to go on holiday, instead !


----------



## PhoebeC (May 12, 2017)

I was told 5% chance my daughter would get it from me and 10% if her dad had it. 

In am the only one on either side of the family for 100 years. We cant tell further than that. I was more worried about his gene pool than mine. They have type 2, crones, epilepsy, celiac and heart problems.


----------



## Kaylz (May 12, 2017)

As far as we know, I'm the first type 1 in my family, my granny had type 2 but she passed away in 1995, as for any other conditions in the family the only ones I know of are an overactive thyroid and an underactive thyroid, I only know of health conditions from my granddad no further back than him x


----------



## Carol F (May 31, 2017)

I'm interested to read all this...our consultant told us even if it ran in the family you wouldnt necessarily get it...seems to be totally random.  We were told Cameron wasn't born with it and would have had a virus around age 4 which started killing off the beta cells..diagnosed at aged 8..


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 1, 2017)

Carol F said:


> I'm interested to read all this...our consultant told us even if it ran in the family you wouldnt necessarily get it...seems to be totally random.  We were told Cameron wasn't born with it and would have had a virus around age 4 which started killing off the beta cells..diagnosed at aged 8..


That's what happened to me. I was diagnosed after a virus aged 3. know one else in family with Big "D"


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 1, 2017)

My maternal Grandfather was T2, one of my brothers is pre-D and of course I'm T2.... When I was diagnosed I advised both of my brothers to advise their kids that we have D in the family & to keep an eye on it.


----------



## NI-Bookworm (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi. My son was diagnosed at 9yo.  His dad was diagnosed when he was 20.  Apparently there is a predisposition but something has to trigger it. Like a virus. The antibodies that are triggered by the virus that leads to t1 can be in the body for years. After my son was diagnosed I found out about trialnet. It's an international screening research programme.  My daughter was screened and was clear but if something had turned up they cannot stop it (yet?????) but they are experimenting in trying to delay it.  Also if it's there at least you can prepare and monitor


----------



## Shivles (Jul 29, 2017)

My T1s dad is also T1, they were diagnosed at 13 months for her and 11 months for him. We were told the younger you're diagnosed the higher the chance you'll pass it on, we worked out it was a 1 in 12 chance for us but once you've got one t1 child I believe the odds are 1 in 4 the others will get it too


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 29, 2017)

It does "X" your mind but I think it has a lot to do with viruses.


----------

